# Sig P220 Question



## Cabbage Head (Apr 1, 2009)

Never owned one of these before.  Picked up a P220 Carry (LNIB, for 500).  Played with it a little on the range and had some failure to feed issues on the last round occasionally.  Took it to a shoot over the weekend and again had the same malfunction.  Mags are new Sig (stainless, 8rds).  Pistol was clean and lubed.  Don’t think it was shooter error.

The slide wanted to close, but hung up just prior to going into battery.  Fixed the feeding issue with a slap to the bottom of the mag.  Ammo used, Winchester white box 230gr FMJ.  After that ran out, Speer Lawman 230gr FMJ.  No problems with the Speer.  Could there be an issue with the Winchester not being hot enough?

What says you all??????


----------



## Centermass (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think it's an ammo related problem if it's always happening on the last round. If it's not going into full battery on the one remaining in the mag, I'm willing to bet it's got something more to do with the mag, magwell, catch or a combination. (I realize they're brand new)

First thing I would recommend? Try one less round in the mag, see what happens, then call me in the morning........


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 1, 2009)

Number your mags and see if it is one particular mag or all of them. If it is all of them then you need to check the feed ramp and the MAG Well.

Look at the brass casing on the one that does not hit all the way. Are there are patterns with several rounds that this is happening too?

The spring is at it weakest point on the last round and if a burr or some impingement is in the way, it is enough to slow it down and restrict the movement of the slide hitting home.

Just thinking out loud!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas, guys.  Off to the range tomorrow to see if I can figure it out.  Oh, by the way now I have two Sig's.  Picked up a P226 DAK.  Will have that one out too.  Range report to follow......


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 3, 2009)

Was the slide not closing with the round hanging it up ???

I've had it happen with poor ammo.  I usually just slingshot the slide then it goes into battery.  Could be the casing hanging up on the feed lip of the mag. 

My guess is that's it an ammo problem not a gun problem.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 3, 2009)

I really could not say with out looking at it, it could be ammo (doubt it), manufacture burrs on the metal, follower in the magazine, guide rod & spring or it may just need a polish job on the feed throat and chamber.


----------



## dusty (Apr 3, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> *I really could not say with out looking at it*, it could be ammo (doubt it), manufacture burrs on the metal, follower in the magazine, guide rod & spring or it may just need a polish job on the feed throat and chamber.




Me neither, but I've had mags with fucked-up followers that did that.:2c:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok, range report.  Tried different ammo.  Federal 230FMJ and Win 230FMJ white box.

Same thing.  Always on the last round.

Here are some pic's.  Repeated failure to feed in two of the mags I marked at the shoot and even had one on a mag that worked well before.  Going to have someone else fire it and see if its me. If not, I never liked the idea of having to send out what should be a good shooting weapon to have work done to it just so that it could shoot.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> I never liked the idea of having to send out what should be a good shooting weapon to have work done to it just so that it could shoot.



Buy a Glock


Can't be any real help with out looking at it, I am sorry brother. I would clean the magazines, try feeding ammo through it (with out firing) and or check to see if your grip may be putting pressure on the slide (i.e. thumbs).

Other then that I would send it back to Sig, some times we just end up getting a bad one...


----------



## Centermass (Apr 4, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> Ok, range report.  Tried different ammo.  Federal 230FMJ and Win 230FMJ white box.
> 
> Same thing.  Always on the last round.



Well, at least it's consistent, which, when troubleshooting is a good thing.  Just taking a SWAG here CH. It's gotta be magazine related. Either they're up in there too far, and on the last round, the bolt is catching the follower, the mag catch is off, or the follower itself is fucked up.

Hopefully, it's a cheap fix with a quick turnaround.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 4, 2009)

Something else I have seen before, is on the last round of new magazines, the follower will snap that back of the round up to high, causing a bind when feeding. You could fully load the magazines and let them sit for a few days prior to your next range day and see if that helps…


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks to you all for your ideas and suggestions.

I tried everything and nothing worked. The Sig is gone and replaced with a Glock 23.
The Glock fired right everytime with all the mags.  The pistol came with 3 13rd mags.  Not that I need more than one.  I have plenty of 15rd ones to use for reloads.

Oh,well. I should have stayed with what I knew worked for me.


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 28, 2009)

SIG is good kit brother! Wonder what was up!?! Oh well, we will never know now!

Enjoy the Glock. Me, I can't stand the triggers on em!!!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> The Sig is gone and replaced with a Glock 23.



That's like tossing your Ferrari and replacing it with a Stratus


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah, no shit. But hey, can't beat a pistol you can see through I guess.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 29, 2009)

Dont get me wrong, I still love Sig's.  Just that the P220 just didnt work for me.  Shot what I was aiming at, but with the function issues I couldnt find a reason to keep it around.  Everything I own I would carry and have to trust my life (and others) with.  

Still have a P226 that is working just fine!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 29, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> Dont get me wrong, I still love Sig's.  Just that the P220 just didnt work for me.  Shot what I was aiming at, but with the function issues I couldnt find a reason to keep it around.  Everything I own I would carry and have to trust my life (and others) with.
> 
> Still have a P226 that is working just fine!



I have a SIG 220 that I carried on the SWAT team and on other LE duties. It was an older model before SIG was importing them. I've never had an ounce of trouble with that pistol. 

I just wonder if your problems were just with that particular pistol and magazine combo. I have a high regard for SIG weapons. I have both the 220 and 226, I rate them a lot higher than the Glock 20 & 27 that I own as well.

IMO Glocks are just 'OK;' however, do not compare to SIGs in operation and quality. :2c:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 29, 2009)

I am not a Sig hater or lover, they make good guns but I won’t own one. Personal preference I guess!? 

As for Glock, I have yet to find a pistol that has the same reliability and train-ability. Glock is easy and uncomplicated. They are reliable in all environments and to be honest if I had a choice of a Sig226 or a G17 to carry in combat, I am going with the G17…

I have heard people complain about how Glock is not accurate; however I have been able to shoot factory Glock’s with better shot groups then any Sig I have ever shot. I have only owned 2 Sig’s both 226’s, but I have fired several over the years. I hate there trigger re-set and I hate the back strap on them.

I would like to know where the quality and other issues come from, regarding Sig’s vs. Glock’s? What are the issues? Is it simple preference or actual problems?:confused:


----------

